# How to remove epoxy???



## KWillis (May 31, 2010)

I want to replace a guide on my spinning rod however I do not know how to properly remove the epoxy. Yalls comments will be appreciated


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Scrape a razor the lenght of the foot of the eye and where ever you cann't scrape up the plank too much. I use my fingernail to pop off the rest or a hard piece of plastic. You'll be surprised how easy it seperates from the blank, the thicker the coating the easier to remove. Hope that helps.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

I heat up the epoxy a little not too much the peel it off with your finger or a dull knife. Just be careful not to overheat it or get into the blank.


----------



## stoner1892 (Jul 27, 2011)

johnmyjohn said:


> Scrape a razor the lenght of the foot of the eye and where ever you cann't scrape up the plank too much. I use my fingernail to pop off the rest or a hard piece of plastic. You'll be surprised how easy it seperates from the blank, the thicker the coating the easier to remove. Hope that helps.


JohnMyJohn pretty well said it best. Quick detail...cut with your razor against the foot of the guide, NOT THE BLANK!!! I think thats what he meant just wanted to clarify.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Use a heat gun on low setting to soften the epoxy. It should feel sorta gummy under fingernail pressure. Once you get the old guide removed, use the edge of a plastic scraper or credit card to scrape away the majority of the old epoxy. If there is any residual left after scraping, let it cool and sand the area with wet or dry 400grit. Razor blades can ruin a blank VERY quickly if you nick the scrim on a carbon fiber (graphite) blank possibly causing a failure at the sight of the "nick" ,the next time your'e playing a fish. If you find it necessary to use a razor blade, be very, VERY careful....On high modulus blanks, 1 little nick could spell disaster at the worst time.......As mentioned, use a razor blade as more of a scraper than a cutter.


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

How do you properly replace rod tips?


----------

